

Lazy grads?  Consistent with your experience? - mathattack
http://www.usatoday.com/money/perfi/basics/story/2012-05-12/parents-helping-kids-get-jobs/54912010/1

======
mathattack
I'm curious if readers of HN have seen this type of overparenting. I haven't,
but perhaps it's because the people I work with are hungry and very educated?
(And perhaps it's a given that people will check sports scores at the office)

